# Can I Cut 2" Off of Bottom of Interior Wood Door



## sixeightten

You can cut more. Any more than 1 inch will mean you will have to insert a filler afterwards.


----------



## BenLehman

Thanks for the quick reply.

Filler for a solid door? I get the filler on the hollow core doors.


----------



## TheEplumber

BenLehman said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Filler for a solid door? I get the filler on the hollow core doors.


I bet your solid core is actually particle/press wood core under a veneer. Cutting more then an inch means you're removing the solid wood frame and exposing the inner core


----------



## joecaption

Reframe the door opening so a standard door will work of buy a better quality door that's solid wood.
Ever had to make a slab door work. Boy are you in for a treat.


----------



## Larryh86GT

BenLehman said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Filler for a solid door? I get the filler on the hollow core doors.


 
I've cut hollow core doors and been able to knockout and glue back in the filler portion from what I cut.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Since this is going to be a labor intensive custom fit DIY job, does the package give any reason on inch couldn't be cut from each end?


----------



## spring3100

Lowes sells a 78 inch solid wood door,why are you screwing with an 80 inch door,bring it back an have them order the right size for you


----------



## BenLehman

Thanks for everybody's replies. 
However, the door is not a hollow core door, it is a 6 panel solid pine wood door. Also, it is a pre-hung door, not a slab. As far as the directions, I'm not sure why they indicate to limit the amount to be trimmed to 1". Even if I tried to special order a door, it would still be a 80" door. If I can cut the door down to 78", it won't be labor intensive to install. Just wanted to know why they indicate a max of 1". 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## spring3100

BenLehman said:


> Thanks for everybody's replies.
> However, the door is not a hollow core door, it is a 6 panel solid pine wood door. Also, it is a pre-hung door, not a slab. As far as the directions, I'm not sure why they indicate to limit the amount to be trimmed to 1". Even if I tried to special order a door, it would still be a 80" door. If I can cut the door down to 78", it won't be labor intensive to install. Just wanted to know why they indicate a max of 1".
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


 Both Home Depot and Lowes sell 78 inch solid or hollow core doors,not sure why you couldn't use them,cutting down an 80 inch prehung is going to look exactly like that,a cut down door,good luck anyways


----------



## ramjet_40

There are 3 different products being discussed here -- 1. STILE and RAIL Pine Door 2. hollow core door 3. Solid core door (which is a hollow core door with alot more filler. You can cut the 2 inches off the Pine door but it will void the warranty (No big deal) however the reason they state one inch is because you could be cutting into the Biscuits that are gluing the RAILS to the STILES. So I say -- Grab a circular saw and a straight edge and have at it.


----------



## Spot on

Fairview said:


> Since this is going to be a labor intensive custom fit DIY job, does the package give any reason on inch couldn't be cut from each end?


 the package wont tell you not to cut from each end but it also wont tell you not to install it upside down. You just cant do it.


----------



## funfool

<b>I am replacing some old hollow doors with solid wood pre-hung doors<b/>

If these are pre hung, if you cut the top, will also have to relocate the hinges.
If is not a pre hung and you need to mortice the hinges and drill for the hardware, you can cut it where you want.


----------

